# Depersonalisation advice?



## melissaaylott (Mar 2, 2021)

Hi all, 
I started experiencing feelings of depersonalisation and derealization 6 years ago when I was only 12- I'm now 18. I was in year 8 at the time and at a swimming competition for my school. Over the last 6 years I've had countless doctor and hospital appointments, tests, and nothing came of it. It was only about 2 years ago I found out about DPDR. I got a therapist in November and she confirmed what I have been feeling but with covid and being locked at home I have currently stopped therapy as there are limited 'triggers'. I say this in inverted commas as I'm still experiencing depersonalisation- probably more so since lockdown. Every day is the same and I feel this just makes it worse.
I'd appreciate any advice people may have on how you cope or even if you've had any relief from your symptoms? 
Thank you ☺


----------



## Thomas2021 (Mar 1, 2021)

Anything in particular you want to ask?


----------



## melissaaylott (Mar 2, 2021)

Hi, thank you for your reply! What do you think are the best ways of coping with a bad day/ week? Is there anything you find particularly helpful?


----------



## Thomas2021 (Mar 1, 2021)

Good question.. now I don't really suffer that much with dissociative symptoms any more. Maybe to some mild degree. ????
would you share some symptoms in particular you struggle with? Is it purely the dissociative symptoms of DP and/ or DR?


----------



## Thomas2021 (Mar 1, 2021)

I can give you some advice in general. I don't know you, and I can't tell what you exactly need,

Stay away from drugs.

Don't get involved in paganism.

try to discover the reasons for why you suffer with this.

try and find some good habits that help you feel good.

and most important, pray to the Lord Jesus Christ ✝ are you a saved Christian?
If you want an active community online with fellow DP/ DR sufferers there are Facebook groups you can join. Maybe you could find some girl close to your age who can share experiences but don't make DP research your life..

Do you get anything positive from therapy?


----------

